# Are indoor pigeons vary noisy?



## Kailey lane

So within a few months i will be trying to find a pigeon to adopt,im wondering if they are vary noisy when indoors?
I am fine with the sounds and i like them but the boyfriend is not fun to be around if woken up by......well ,anything.do they make sound every morning? and if so can they go on the deck to get sun in the cage in the morning if im with them the whole time? and then bring them back in when he gets up at 8am(it would only be 1 hour).even if thats ok what to do in the winter? i would love to get input becuse id love to have them but i know i would never hear the end of it if they make loads of loud sounds.does anyone get annoyed with the noise in the home? im fine with the small coo sounds...thats nothing ,but do they get louder??

do you guys have videos of your indoor pigeons and there morning noises? i would love to see them.or direct me to some info on it


----------



## Skyeking

It has been my experience that male pigeons can be noisier then hens, and they will do these very long drawn out coo sounds early in the morning, which I enjoy thoroughly. Noisy pigeons are usually healthy and happy pigeons, so for me ...the more noise the better.

Hens are less vocal and if you keep any kind of artificial light out of their cage, room or out their view that will help. My birds live by daylight, and usually don't start their songs until they see light.


----------



## Kailey lane

I agree completely that noise is a great healthy thing and i love it! i am just trying to figure out a way to make everyone happy,and also just trying to learn this kind of stuff before hand thank you


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

If you mean are they noisey like parrots, no they are not. There is no squawking or screeching. They coo . . . and that can be muffled by closing the bedroom door.


----------



## Hillybean

It can get noisy. My bf has complained a time or two...but with him, if he doesn't like, then he knows where the door is..That's just the way I am, and I had the pigeons before I had him...so they come first.

When they get really going at cooing...you can hear them downstairs (two story home) with the TV on. It seems to me that mine coo more in the Winter/Spring months....that's when you can hear them at night. During the summer it is of a morning...

Some coo louder than others....My newly adopted homer has a loud voice and is very vocal. 

Keeping the room dark will work for some pigeons, and help with the cooing. It can't be dark all the time though.

Its just the expirance I have had...
-Hilly


----------



## plamenh

If your boyfriend has sleeping problem I would consider dove, they are less noise makers than pigeons.


----------



## prophecy

Not noisy at all compaired to my hookbills.I have a male jenday conureand a female cockateil as well as my pigeon and my dove,and not even close! My conure can be extremely boisterous at times,and he makes my ears ring when he has his 'moments'.Pigeons dont squak though,its a soft gentle cooing.I personnally like the sound my pigeon and my dove make.Its soothing and very calm inducing.So no,you shouldnt get any ''sleep issues'' with cooing pigeons. lol


----------



## spirit wings

plamenh said:


> If your boyfriend has sleeping problem I would consider dove, they are less noise makers than pigeons.


I was given 5 ringneck doves, 5 hens and one cock, the cock bird was the loudest dove I have ever heard, I could not talk on the phone or watch TV with him in the house, his cooing would last 15 to 20 at a time and start again right away...all day and at night as the TV light would set him off, sometimes 4 in the AM! needless to say I found a new wonderful home for him and his mate and kept the three hens, which are lovely and coo quiet just every now and then....that male dove was louder than my pigeons, IMO or experience.


----------

